# Pantera Board



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Post pics. We love old snowboards. Don't love ig spammers. Love dimebag, don't love Phil. Really conflicted on the DAC Pantera colab; should be legendary but didn't really gel. Funny thing life. Wait, wut?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a '16 Nitro Pantera and it is definitely not poor quality. It is very stiff. And a very fast, responsive board.


----------



## taylorkennedy (Dec 26, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> I have a '16 Nitro Pantera and it is definitely not poor quality. It is very stiff. And a very fast, responsive board.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

phillyphan said:


> I have a '16 Nitro Pantera and it is definitely not poor quality. It is very stiff. And a very fast, responsive board.


Agreed. Thinking of taking mine out to play on the NE ice tomorrow.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Scalpelman said:


> Agreed. Thinking of taking mine out to play on the NE ice tomorrow.


Exactly. I don't ride it every day. Or much at all. It's a board I bring if there is no new snow and I just want to fly down groomers and carve.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got no intention of going on the Gram


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

phillyphan said:


> Exactly. I don't ride it every day. Or much at all. It's a board I bring if there is no new snow and I just want to fly down groomers and carve.


Did you ever try it in powder? We still don't have enough snowfall to test my Pantera, and that's one of my fav boards. I wonder if in powder, it will handle as well as on piste. So much fun ripping groomers and pumping turns like crazy.
It's not THAT stiff thou  maybe 8/10


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

It's so easy to post pictures on this forum why direct someone to Instagram? Copy paste even works.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> It's so easy to post pictures on this forum why direct someone to Instagram? Copy paste even works.


OP = ig spammer. She cares not about the board, only the clicks.


----------

